# Commandos Kauf (per Steam) nur wo?



## alpe93 (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

villeicht habt ihr auch schon gemerkt das es bei Steam diesen Kalypsopack im Angebot gibt, dort gibt es "anscheinend" auch Commandos zu kaufen, zumindestens stehts im Store auf dem Banner.
Weiß jemand wie man das dort kaufen kann?

mfg Alpe


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2011)

alpe93 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> villeicht habt ihr auch schon gemerkt das es bei Steam diesen Kalypsopack im Angebot gibt, dort gibt es "anscheinend" auch Commandos zu kaufen, zumindestens stehts im Store auf dem Banner.
> Weiß jemand wie man das dort kaufen kann?
> ...


Als ich diesen Thread gelesen hab, hab ich das mal mit einem österreichischen Kumpel getestet. Bei ihm sind dort in der Liste die Commandos Spiele zu sehen, bei mir in Deutschland aber nicht.
Also die werden bei uns in Deutschland wohl nicht angeboten.

Falls du irgendjemand außerhalb von Deutschland kennst, frag ihn doch einfach, ob er es für dich kauft und dir dann schenkt. Das sollte ja klappen.


----------



## chbdiablo (10. Mai 2011)

Jep, im deutschen Steam gibts keine Commandos-Spiele, vermutlich irgendein Publishing Problem.
Wie immer gemein: Das Pack kostet trotzdem 29,99€.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2011)

Es kann auch ganz simpel sein, dass es nicht verkauft wird, weil es die internationale Version ist bzw. sehr leich dazu zu machen ist => Hakenkreuzproblematik


----------



## alpe93 (11. Mai 2011)

Aber wäre es den erlaubt es auf der Webseite von Steam UK zu kaufen?
Denn dort ist es zum kauf gelistet, sogar komplett in Deutsch nur die eben die Preise nicht.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (11. Mai 2011)

Warum kaufst du es dir nicht für'n Apfel und'n Ei bei ebay?


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2011)

Und wenn's online nicht klappt, hab's gestern im Saturn zufällig "Commandos Complete" (1-3 + Strike Force?) gesehen.
Preis? Keine Ahunug. So 15-20€ vermutlich.


----------

